

HN Analytics – Real Time Data Visualizations of Hacker News - spencer48
http://www.hnanalytics.com

======
minimaxir
Don't use sock puppet accounts to comment/upvote. It doesn't work. (Which you
can verify since you have the data :p )

Asking your Hack Reactor friends to comment/upvote has the same effect.

~~~
spencer48
Thanks for the tip. I haven't used any puppet accounts to upvote or comment
but my friends did upvote this post... mainly because they are my friends. Is
that against HN rules? I think this is something the community at large would
appreciate and I don't think it's reasonable to knock it from the front page
because I have friends that work in the same building. Is there a better way
to approach this? Thanks man!

~~~
gus_massa
If your friends just created the account to upvote you (or they only use the
account to upvote your stories) then there is no too much difference between a
friend (aka meatpupet) a sockpupet and a bot. (The system also detects voting
rings and other methods to game the site.)

If your friends are regular users, they would have understand the explicit and
implicit guidelines of the site, and upvote stories because they are
interesting. (Another unexpected behavior is to write empty one-line comments.
It looks like astroturfing and are generally downvoted.)

------
spencer48
Analytics tool for Hacker News which visualizes top trending articles, tells
you what time your favorite users are most frequently on the site, shows your
own trending and top article histograms, along with a host of other awesome
features. Made at Hack Reactor with love, Enjoy!

------
spencer48
To follow this post on HN Analytics -
[http://www.hnanalytics.com/#/user/spencer48/toppost](http://www.hnanalytics.com/#/user/spencer48/toppost)

------
Abstain
Would be interesting to see the success of Show HN posts based on the overall
sentiment rating at the time of posting. Love the site but more general stats
could be fun for lurkers like myself.

------
gk1
Nice UI and interesting data, but the left-hand menu options (time of day,
last post, top post) don't work for me. Clicking them does nothing.

~~~
spencer48
It's getting a bit of traffic right now which might be the cause of lag, I
upgraded my dynos, should be good to go now. Wait a second after you click to
allow it to load the data. :)

------
polynickglot
Awesome! I've wanted something like this for awhile.

------
nickstefan12
Beautiful.

------
wildambition
Nice work!!!

------
adzample
Pretty schmick & the user search interface is insane.

------
radicalsauce
That's really gorgeous. Great work!

